# My cat has gotten scared all of a sudden



## katpin1995 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey, I have a 1 year old, female, british blue, Piper. She has a wonderful character and is usually very calm and laid back. She recently had an 'episode' of skittish behaviour and then fled under the bed and hasn't reappeared despite the lack of trying through regular food and treats. 

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to her change in her behaviour or way to calm her down. I removed her from under the bed and back downstairs to where the 'episode' happened, she was hunched down, very low to the ground, cowering into corners before finally retreating back under the bed. 

Please help, thank you


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What was the "episode"?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Sounds like she could be in pain.


----------



## katpin1995 (Aug 3, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> What was the "episode"?


Something must've spooked her or something as she was running around/away from whatever it was before fleeing under the bed, and hasn't come out since


----------



## katpin1995 (Aug 3, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Sounds like she could be in pain.


I managed to pick her up without any fuss, she's not grumbling or lashing out


----------

